#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  Openingsconferentie Moskee as-Soennah

## 1islam

salaam alaikoum,

----------


## 1islam



----------


## hajarrr

Hoe laat?

----------


## NoureddineNL

In Den Haag?

----------


## 1islam

Extra info:

*Vrijdag 23-12-2011*

14:20-14:40 Salaat ul-cAsr 
14:45-15:00 Koranrecitatie 
15:00-16:00 Openingwoordjes door verschillende geleerden 
16:30-16:50 Salaat ul-Maghrib 
16:50-18:00 Definitie en vruchten van standvastigheid - Sheikh Badr Ibn Naasir al-Badr 
18:05-18:30 Salaat ul-cIshaa 
18:30-19:30 Factoren om standvastig te blijven in tijden van verleidingen - Sheikh Khaalid Shoedjaac 
19:45-21:00 Twijfelachtige zaken en de invloed daarvan op het hart - Sheikh Zayn al-cAabidien 

*Zaterdag 24-12-2011* 

07:05-07:45 Salaat ul-Fadjr 
07:45-08:05 Een kort woordje van Sheikh Khaalid Shoedjaac 
08:05-09:00 Ontbijt 
09:00-12:00 Ochtendlessen 
12:42-13:00 Salaat ud-Dohr 
13:10-14:10 De invloed van de Koran en het handelen ernaar - Sheikh Badr Ibn Naasir al-Badr 
14:19-14:45 Salaat ul-cAsr 
15:00-16:00 Lunch 
16:35-16:55 Salaat ul-Maghrib 
16:55-18:00 De rol van de geleerden in het begeleiden van jongeren - Sheikh Aboe Soehayb 
18:05-18:30 Salaat ul-cIshaa 
18:30-19:30 De gematigdheid van Ahl us-Soennah - Sheikh al-Maghraoui 
19:30-21:00 Panelgeprek:
Waarom jongeren ontsporen en wat is de oplossing hiervoor
Sheikh Khaalid Shoedjaac & Sheikh Zayn al-cAabidien 
21:00-22:00 Avondeten 
23:30 Slaaptijd 

*Zondag 25-12-2011* 

07:05-07:45 Salaat ul-Fadjr 
07:45-08:05 Een kort woordje van Sheikh Khaalid Shoedjaac 
08:05-09:00 Ontbijt 
09:00-12:00 Ochtendlessen 
12:42-13:00 Salaat ad-Dohr 
13:10-14:10 De vrees voor Allah en de bijdrage daarvan aan standvastigheid - Sheikh Mamdoeh Tamaami 
14:19-14:45 Salaat ul-cAsr 
15:00-16:00 Lunch 
16:35-16:55 Salaat ul-Maghrib 
16:55-18:00 Het reinigen van de ziel - Sheikh Khaalid Shoedjaac 
18:05-18:30 Salaat ul-cIshaa 
18:30-19:30 De islam: het geloof van volgzaamheid en niet van innovatie - Sheikh Zayn al-cAabidien 
19:45-21:00 Open sessie met Sheikh al-Maghraoui & Sheikh Badr Ibn Naasir al-Badr 
21:00-22:00 Avondeten 
23:30 Slaaptijd 

*Maandag 26-12-2011* 

07:05-07:45 Salaat ul-Fadjr 
07:45-08:05 Een kort woordje van Sheikh Khaalid Shoedjaac 
08:05-09:00 Ontbijt 
09:00-12:00 Ochtendlessen 
12:42-13:00 Salaat ad-Dohr 
13:10-14:10 De omgang met de naasten (berbers) - Sheikh Abdelkader Shoecaa 
14:19-14:45 Salaat ul-cAsr 
15:00-16:00 Lunch 
16:35-16:55 Salaat ul-Maghrib 
16:55-18:00 De vrome voorgangers en de omgang met de koran - Sheikh Badr Ibn Naasir al-Badr 
18:05-18:30 Salaat ul-cIshaa 
18:30-19:30 Al-Iemaan (het geloof) - Sheikh al-Maghraoui 
19:45-21:00 Een gelukkig gezinsleven - Sheikh Khaalid Shoedjaac 
21:00-22:00 Avondeten 
23:30 Slaaptijd 

*Dinsdag 27-12-2011* 

07:05-07:45 Salaat ul-Fadjr 
07:45-08:05 Een kort woordje van Sheikh Khaalid Shoedjaac 
08:05-09:00 Ontbijt 
09:00-12:00 Ochtendlessen 
12:42-13:00 Salaat ad-Dohr 
13:10-14:10 Hoe moeten wij Allah gehoorzamen? - Sheikh Zayn al-cAabidien 
14:19-14:45 Salaat ul-cAsr 
15:00-16:00 Lunch 
16:35-16:55 Salaat ul-Maghrib 
16:55-18:00 Het uitnodigen naar Allah - Sheikh al-Maghraoui 
18:05-18:30 Salaat ul-cIshaa 
18:45-20:15 Panelgeprek met diverse geleerden:
Huwelijksproblemen en haar oplossingen 
20:15-21:00 Afsluiting

----------


## hajarrr

Djazaak allahoe gairan! Ook voor vrouwen neem ik aan?

----------


## 1islam

Na'am ook voor zusters.

----------


## 1islam



----------


## 1islam

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pigTYlPqeGY&list=UUBqkWTn2zJ4__qYBmxWBRpw& feature=plcp]Al-Yaqeen - Teaser Openingsconferentie As-Soennah Moskee 2011 - YouTube[/ame]

----------

